# Asulym 2019



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello,
As some of you might have seen we built a haunted house last year and did, with 3 days of notice, attracted more than 300 visitors.
This year we are going to build something even more spectacular.

We have around $5000 in building budget and most of the sound/light are going to be borrowed.

I have in mind the theme "Asulym" and plan to build the following:

Entrance
Prisoncells
Autopsy-room
Office 
Hallways and etc

The plan is to have a 5-10minute experience for the visitors (depending the tempo)

10 real actors (16-20years) and lots of controlled props (smoke machines, lcd-screes, and projectors, windsimulators etc etc) 

I´m really looking forward to this project and i want you to join the journey

Here are some of the first ideas that i made in SketchUp.









I promise to keep you updated as the progress goes on. 

Best regards from Sweden.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

So, now we have visited the "old" wharehouse that is located in the centre of the city.










The whole area is over 1.500sqm (16.145 sqft)









There is now way we can build 1500sqm in the style we want to.
500 has to be enough for this year. But hey, that´s pretty big anyway 

Back to drawing table and the first rendered 3d look of the entrance is done.









The wall will "open itself"when visitors have entered the entrance/waiting room and they walk right into the hallway with the cells.

Now, more 3d drawings. Stay tuned


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Man what I wouldn't give to have access to a building that big to put a haunt in.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Update!

Today we got a small delivery 









On Monday we start building, and things are starting to get clear. 

This project is by far going to be one of the biggest haunt here in Sweden, if not the biggest! (that isn´t located in an amusementpark) 

Here are some pics meanwhile.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

I envy you and your space. I bet it is going to be amazing and the TOTs will love it.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Yesterday we started building and have made som huge progress in two days 

Almost finished with building the "waiting room/reception"


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

I am insanely jealous of all the space you have.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

I can honestly say that we feel very privileged to have access to such a large room for free.
And all you guys here gives us tons of ideas. It´s only 5 weeks until it has to be finished so we still have some time for making a promo. This forum is gold for us!!


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

And another update with more pictures. 

Painting has started and the buildingteam is making huge progress.

Within a week everything should be built and after that, more and more and more painting is to come before we are starting to distress everything


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

It's really coming along. 

What will you be doing with all the walls and such you are making, or the materials after Halloween is over? Do you have some big storage space to store everything so that they can be re-used or re-purposed for next year?


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes, indeed it does. Very fun to be leading the teenagers trough this project.

The walls are framebuilt and will be stored until next year, we just havn´t decided where but we have a few options. The best would be if everything could be stored in the same space. But that depends, if the owner of the whole building gets a customer that want to rent the space, then we have to move it to our school. If not, we can keep it there.

And next year, maybe we can build double size


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

RobinNilsson said:


> Yes, indeed it does. Very fun to be leading the teenagers trough this project.
> 
> The walls are framebuilt and will be stored until next year, we just havn´t decided where but we have a few options. The best would be if everything could be stored in the same space. But that depends, if the owner of the whole building gets a customer that want to rent the space, then we have to move it to our school. If not, we can keep it there.
> 
> And next year, maybe we can build double size


That is awesome that you have storage options for everything. I was hoping that you weren't just going to toss everything once Halloween was over. You would be amazed of the amount of folks who would do something like that. I hope that you can keep your stuff in that space and not have to take everything down and move it, it would make it easier next year if you end up doubling the space to already have half of it built and in place. But even still having what you do have built the way you do, if you do have to take it all down, it will be easier putting it all back up next year as most of the construction is done.

I am looking forward to seeing your progress and it's finished state. Nice that you have a bunch of teenagers helping out and they are learning a few things along the way.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

HauntedWyo said:


> That is awesome that you have storage options for everything. I was hoping that you weren't just going to toss everything once Halloween was over. You would be amazed of the amount of folks who would do something like that. I hope that you can keep your stuff in that space and not have to take everything down and move it, it would make it easier next year if you end up doubling the space to already have half of it built and in place. But even still having what you do have built the way you do, if you do have to take it all down, it will be easier putting it all back up next year as most of the construction is done.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing your progress and it's finished state. Nice that you have a bunch of teenagers helping out and they are learning a few things along the way.


There is no way we are throwing it away.
Just building material cost us 1500 USD. Lucky we had 50% discount as a sponsor helped us out. But still 1500..

There is really one negative about this project, It will be hard to make something even more impressive next year


----------



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)

This is amazing! I can't wait to see the finished product ?


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Weekly update. 
2weeks have past and we only have 4more weeks before we need to be finished.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

So, another week has past. This week we started to try out the destressing to get an idea of what it might look like. Also we made holes in the wall for hiding speakers and smokemachines.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Wow! That is really coming along. Looking great so far. Loving the holes in walls for the speakers and smoke machines. The distressing is fantastic.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Weekly update 

Some roof-pieces starting to get in place.
Almost everything is painted and ready for destressing

We have two more rooms to build and also the storefront need to be built and painted. 
Two weeks to go before 18october when everything should be ready for programming the whole attraction















































Here we have 1/4 motionsensors that will control the attraction. 
Everything is controlled trough Venue Magic SC+

Awesome software that can control everything we need with the help of X-Keys USB12 Switch.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Amazing. Please be sure to take several slow walk through videos showing the attraction from various angles once it is up and running. I would love to see it in person.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Weekly update 

This week we started with one of the storefronts (2 in total) and also, we decided to build a small chapel and one glass-booth. The whole building-progress is 99% finished now and on Monday or Tuesday it should be complete.

The paintingteam will continue but i will work on the sound, light, smoke, lcd screens and projectors.
We got 1/3 of the techequipment delivered this week

Here´s some more building pics.









The 5x1 meter sign that will sit outside to attract visitors, we will make 2 of these.
Sjukhuset means "Hospital" in Swedish.









Half of the first sign is under destressing.










Building facades for the storefronts.










The foundation of the chapel is starting to get in place.










A chapel needs angled ceiling










We hade one brown color to work with. One. It´s everywhere 










First testrun with a projector against the windows. Turns out quite well. Needs some adjustment. 










Glassbooth in the making. One actor will sit inside, waiting to scare the audience. 









The attraction will be filled with technology. Here is 1/3 of it. Three waggons  

Next week, hopefully there will be some movies uploaded here. Stay tuned.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Sorry guys for a late update, things are a bit hectic at the moment. Four days until we are having a pre-opening for special invited guests.

However, here is a quick update 









More destressing!









Light bulbs starting to get connecting in all rooms.










Trying out projectors for syncing with thunder, and a big 2x18" subwoofer for shaking the pants of the visitors. 

In a couple of days i will make a video showing how the light and sound is programmed.


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

So, long time no see...

So sorry for this late update.. Things have been hectic lately.

Anyways, the Attraction was way beyond expectations.
We hade in 4 days 4500 visitors.. HUGE SUCCESS!

Everything worked perfect and we hade many custom-made solutions that worked betten then the ones that we bought.

For example
Triggered door with an electromagnet holding the door and and a spring that is pushing it to open. (easy to make)
Motion triggered smokemachines, and projectors working together, lowfog and lots of regular bulbs connected to dimmers (total 24 channels)

Everything last year was run by an Mac Mini with Windows installed and a license from Venue Magic.
Worked like a charm. The only minus was that Venue Magic did´nt let us use more then stereo out from each soundcard. Big thumps down for that.

However, i suck at filming projects that we do.
I have only two movies that explains the lightshow, but i will be better. I promise!











We are already planing this years attraction and things are looking really good so far  
The bigger haunted attractions around the world should really follow us here. Things are about to go really wild!
Making a new thread when time has come. 

Best Regards


----------

